# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Time for another game of "Where were these pictures taken"

## Ohio_Buckeye_1

The last time I did this, you were too good and nailed it way too quick.
Hopefully these are from a spot a likkle less traveled and will take you a likkle longer to get it.

Where were these pictures taken?

----------


## suzengrace

Is it the lost beach area??? That last picture with the mts in background and NO one around the beach is where an getting this vibe..

----------


## JitterBug

little bay

----------


## Lionheart

That would indeed be the lost beach resort.

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

Man you guys are just too good - LOL.
I debated whether to include that last pic of the beach/mountain, thinking the shadows would give too good a clue it was a south facing beach.

First are 2 pics showing their sign, and entranceway - I was going to post these as the answer.

Plus a couple more pics I took of the area:
One from the beach in front of the hotel looking west.
And the last one is a pic showing a shark someone happened to catch the day we stopped in there - was 21-Mar-2011.  Had to show it.

----------


## Juli

No Way, that is awesome!

----------


## northcoast

It' looks beautiful there!...Great furniture (they must love dolphins!, lol!)....really nice beach.  That shark is the scariest thing I've ever seen!!

----------


## Iriesistah

Yeah...that shark freaks me out!!! I love to swim in the area and was always told that sharks were not an issue...but apparently they are!!! Y I K E S!!!

----------


## booger

I had read the same thing. Jamaicans who fish the waters have gone a lifetime without seeing a shark. BS! I spoke to a dive master who works these waters daily and was able to get the scoop. First, the bull shark, as seen in the pic above is rather rare. While the waters around Negril are not completely void of sharks, they are there. Now while it is mainly nurse sharks, which do get quite big, you do have sharks lurking about.

----------


## Iriesistah

do nurse sharks bite??? :EEK!:

----------


## captaind

> do nurse sharks bite???


Nurse sharks are bottom feeders that hunt at night and "sleep" during the day. No real threat to Man.

On the other hand Bull sharks are a really dangerous predators that are responsible for numerous human attacks.

----------


## Accompong

First picture is in Negril.  Where is it taken? Extra points if you know the person in the picture!

Second Picture is somehere outside Negril.  Any Guesses??
Peace and Guidance

----------


## Col. Andy & Wildcat Pam

Nurse sharks can bite. They generally have a good disposition and a "you leave me alone, and I'll leave you alone" attitude.  I once bumped my mask against one's nose when I was looking under a rock for lobster.  The shark didn't move, but I sure did.

A friend of mine tried to catch a small nurse shark by the tail and it arched around and clamped on his shoulder.  He had to get out of the water to detach it.

Respect,
Col.Andy

----------


## Col. Andy & Wildcat Pam

Is the first pic at LTU?

Respect,
Col. Andy

----------


## Finny

I was thinking LTU as well.  No idea on the second pic tho...

Finny

----------


## Accompong

> I was thinking LTU as well.  No idea on the second pic tho...
> 
> Finny


First Picture: Not LTU... think older.

----------


## ohliz

Nurse sharks bite but they see to your full recovery afterwards  :Wink:

----------


## Finny

> First Picture: Not LTU... think older.


Older, huh?  Kaisers?   :Smile: 

If it's older than LTU, then it's before my time...

Finny

----------


## Accompong

> Older, huh?  Kaisers?  
> 
> If it's older than LTU, then it's before my time...
> 
> Finny


By "older" I don't mean length of time in business I mean the pictures was taken a long time back and perhaps you couldn't find the place again unless you saw it around the time the picture was taken.  
Peace and Guidance

----------


## ohliz

Bill that turquoise stonework on the inside of the bar should be a dead giveaway, I only know one place that has that (Blue Cave) but I'm going to officially guess the Yacht Club. I think it might have had it too, and that kind of looks like Johnny the bartender, and that wood building like an old one that bikes were rented from or crafts sold, back in the late 90's?

----------


## Accompong

> Bill that turquoise stonework on the inside of the bar should be a dead giveaway, I only know one place that has that....but I don't recognize the smaller building....is it Blue Cave?


No, not Blue Cave Castle.  I am really surprised some "old time" traveler doesn't recognize this right off.  Knowing the person in the picture would help as he was one of the bartenders there.

I will give the answer to the other picture as no one seems to want to take a guess.  Kentucky, Jamaica overlooking Bluefields Beach.

Peace and Guidance.

----------


## Accompong

> Bill that turquoise stonework on the inside of the bar should be a dead giveaway, I only know one place that has that...but I think the Yacht Club might have had turquoise and that kind of looks like Johnny?


Congrats Liz!  You are right!  That is Johnny in the picture taken in 2001 when the Negril Yacht Club was still in operation.  The multi-colored building in the backround was the old Rasta John's office!

Peace and Guidance

----------


## ohliz

Ah sorry I edited my answer after a minute but it kind of hung waiting to finish...as soon as I looked again I recognized him. Johnny took RJ and Philip and the kids and me to Mayfield Falls in 2000. Is he still around?

----------

